# 3 Phase Motor Suppliers



## chiques (Mar 9, 2009)

Where would I go to purchase a 3 phase motor. The one I'm interested in is http://zuglet.com/ev/fordsiemens/fordsiemens.html.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

chiques said:


> Where would I go to purchase a 3 phase motor. The one I'm interested in is http://zuglet.com/ev/fordsiemens/fordsiemens.html.


 

http://www.automation.siemens.com/_en/mc/mc-sol/en/9d2a796c-613d-4f8f-9fec-813d65b9a0fa/index.aspx


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

chiques said:


> Where would I go to purchase a 3 phase motor. The one I'm interested in is http://zuglet.com/ev/fordsiemens/fordsiemens.html.


People that buy that motor are having trouble finding a controller that will drive it.... or sourcing a controller seperate.

If you buy it make sure it comes with a controller made for it.


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

chiques said:


> Where would I go to purchase a 3 phase motor. The one I'm interested in is http://zuglet.com/ev/fordsiemens/fordsiemens.html.


Hi,

HEC (www.hec-drives.com) supplies the Siemens motors of the 1PV513X series.

Best regards,

Eddy hustinx
HEC


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

major said:


> http://www.automation.siemens.com/_en/mc/mc-sol/en/9d2a796c-613d-4f8f-9fec-813d65b9a0fa/index.aspx


Hi,

This is indeed the source for these motors. However the 1PV5133-4WS20 is no longer in production. HEC (www.hec-drives.com) supplies the Siemens motors of the 1PV513X series. Siemens won't sell to private customers.

Best regards,

Eddy Hustinx
HEC


----------

